
Suddenly, a leopard print sofa appears (2015) - diggernet
http://rocknrollnerd.github.io/ml/2015/05/27/leopard-sofa.html
======
Qwertystop
Interesting. But it must not be just texture-matching for everything - the
other seven pictures in the opening example don't seem to have a
characteristic texture that I can see.

